# MTB-Tour am 1.Mai



## GTPirate (29. April 2001)

*MTB-Tour am 1. Mai* 

Hi Leutchen,

wer hat denn so Lust, sich am 1. Mai eine nette Tour von ca. 80 km (+-) zu geben? Ausgangspunkt wäre Darmstadt oder Eberstadt (so gegen 11 Uhr). Geplante Ziele wären unter anderem der Melibocus, Felsenmeer & die Neunkirchner Höhe.

Also, wäre klasse, wenn sich jemand finden würde, mit dem man sich quält.

C U
Pirate


----------



## Gerald (30. April 2001)

Hallo

Ich würde die vordere Bergstraße meiden, weil

"Am 1. Mai findet auf dem Weinlagenwanderweg (super Wort) wieder der offizelle Wandertag mit Weinständen in den Weinbergen statt. Das bedeutet, sollte das Wetter nicht zu schlecht sein, daß man als 
"MOUNTAINBIKER" 
den vorderen Odenwald zwischen Heppenheim und Zwingenberg meiden sollte. Letztes Jahr sind da so 30.000 Weinlagenwanderer gesichtet worden. 

Sollten eingie Mountainbiker an diesen Tag kurzfristig die Sportart wechseln und 
"WEINLAGENWANDERER"  
werden kann man einen Pendelbusservice an der Strada Montana (dt. Bergstraße) nutzen. 

Gerald ... ich gehe wandern"

Das habe ich letzte Woch in alte Forum reingeschrieben

Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (2. Mai 2001)

Lt. Zeitungsbericht waren gestern 







40.000   Wanderer unterwegs

Am fühen vormittag gings gerade noch so, aber am Nachmittag muß es in den Weinbergen so voll gewesen sein, wie am letzten verkaufsoffenen Samstag vor Weihnachten in den Fußgängerzonen.

Gerald     .... ich beiß euch



p.s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meine Emfehlung: 2000 Auerbacher Weissherbst kombiniert mit einem Tomaten/Mozzarellabrötchen


----------



## GTPirate (2. Mai 2001)

Hi Gerald,

hab mir ne richtig nette Hammer-Tor gegeben (knapp 85km, 1300 HM, Melibokus, Felsenmeer, Neunkirchner Höhe, Felsenmeer, Frankenstein) und bin ausser am Felsenmeer auf echt wenig Wanderer gestossen. Zumindest, auf den Wegen, auf denen ich mich hochgequält habe, war fast nix los.
Du meinst dann wahrscheinlich schon die südlichere Bergstrasse, oder?!
Aber anyway. Danke für den Tip.

C U
GT Pirate


----------



##  (3. Mai 2001)

Bei deiner Wegwahl bist du den "Massen" aus dem Weg gegangen. Der Weinlagenwanderweg geht von Zwingenberg bis Heppenheim durch die Weinberge. Er ist mit "WLW" grüne Schrift auf weißem Grund (soweit ich weiß) ausgeschildert.

Welchen Weg bist du vom Felsenmeer auf die Neuenkirchnerhöhe hochgeradelt? Durch Beedenkirchen und dann den Weg bis zur Hauptstraße unterhalb von Neunkirchen?

Gerald           ......ich beiß euch


----------



## GTPirate (3. Mai 2001)

Ja, so in etwa. Beedenkirchen, Brandau und dann schön rechts hoch bei 33 Grad. 
Gibts da etwa einen besseren, "richtigen Mountainbike"-Weg hoch aus Beedenkirchen (oder vom Felsenmeer) bis zum Kaiserturm?

C U
Pirate


----------



## Andreas (4. Mai 2001)

Die schoenen Singletrails gibt es erst im Gebiet um den Kaiserturm. Ich fahre immer vom Parkplatz in Neunkirchen hoch zum Kaiserturm. Der Trail ist Klasse, nur leider zu kurz ;(


----------



##  (11. Mai 2001)

> _Andreas schrieb:_
> *Die schoenen Singletrails gibt es erst im Gebiet um den Kaiserturm. Ich fahre immer vom Parkplatz in Neunkirchen hoch zum Kaiserturm. Der Trail ist Klasse, nur leider zu kurz ;( *



Bloede Frage....
Ich kenne mich in der Gegend noch nicht so aus.
Aber normalerweise fahre ich von HD-Altstadt, hoch zum Weisenstein. Von da aus nach Schoenau und dann vor nach Neckarsteinach.

In Neckarsteinach ueberquere ich dann den neckar
und fahre am Neckar entlang bis nach Zwingenberg.
Zumindest bis zu der Faehre. Dort ist ja der Weg
mehr oder weniger zu ende.


Kann man dieses Naturschutzgebiet dort ueber
den Umweg Neunkirchen umfahren ?


----------

